# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Pelene Bebe+

## minamamina

Nedavno sam surfujuci naletila na ove pelene  . Narucila sam ih i trebaju mi stici danas ili sutra. Da li ih je neko probao? Joj samo da mi stignu, ne mogu docekat   :Grin:  . Moja se frendica odusevila njima, njoj su vec stigle, ajme kad ce meni....

----------


## lilamili

ja bi ih rado vidjela al ne mogu otvoriti link :?

----------


## Olivija

Probaj na ovaj link: http://bubipelene.googlepages.com/ izgledaju mi jako mekano! A cijena je fakat o.k....

----------


## slava

kako si ih naručila i kako s plaćanjem?

----------


## lilamili

a da njih sam već zapazila nedavno, da zaista izgledaju ok a cijena im je daleko pristupačnija od svih ostalih pogotovo u paketu

----------


## minamamina

Zivote, koja sam prosta pa ne postavih link kako treba   :Laughing:  Bruka...
Ja sam ih kontaktirala mailom, dobila upute za placanje (preko Western uniona u Splitskoj banci) javila im nekakav broj (kontrolni, kuzim za proveru kada im stigne) i cekam... Ako mi ne stignu sutra treba da im se javim da provere u posti da li je sve u redu sa posiljkom (mojim pelenkama   :D ) .
Ta moja frendica je i porucila pre mene i nije imala nikakvih problema , a pitacu je za koliko su joj vremena tocno stigle.
Pelenke su super meke, i njena curka uziva u njima... Uskoro cemo i mi, nadam se  :D

----------


## mamažabica

A može li netko prevesti, koliko je to u kunama?   :Embarassed:

----------


## mamažabica

Ajoj, sad vidjeh da ima cijena u eurima, prije sam bila na nekoj njihovoj stranici pa nije bilo   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
Eure znam preračunati   :Grin: 
*minamamina* Ajd javi kakve su kada ti stignu, mislim jesu li glomazne ili ne, nama je to jako bitno

----------


## minamamina

Stigle stigle bas sam hepi  :D  :D  :D 
 Extra su meke, imaju neki deblji sloj(kao ojacanje) u sredini pelenke. A sad jesu li glomazne...hm?  Meni se cine sasvim o.k. .
Stavila sam ih (jos jutros kad sam ih se nagledala i napipala) u masinu i lepo ih oprala. Dragi mi je jucer namontirao susilicu pa sam ih i posusila . Nesto malo su se skupile (dragi ih je merio i on je zaludjen) i sad ih moja curka ima na sebi. Javljam dalje utiske koliko drze etc. Saljemo vam pusu   :Kiss:

----------


## willow_tree

> Stigle stigle bas sam hepi  :D  :D  :D 
>  Extra su meke, imaju neki deblji sloj(kao ojacanje) u sredini pelenke. A sad jesu li glomazne...hm?  Meni se cine sasvim o.k. .
> Stavila sam ih (jos jutros kad sam ih se nagledala i napipala) u masinu i lepo ih oprala. Dragi mi je jucer namontirao susilicu pa sam ih i posusila . Nesto malo su se skupile (dragi ih je merio i on je zaludjen) i sad ih moja curka ima na sebi. Javljam dalje utiske koliko drze etc. Saljemo vam pusu


kakve su pelenice? ja ne kužim razliku između bebe+ i bebe +2u1  :Embarassed:  ...
ajd slikaj da vidimo kako stoje na malo bebici!  :Heart:

----------


## minamamina

willow_tree , ja sam porucila Maxi paket ali pola- pola ( 12/12 komaTa), mislim pola imaju ulozak van pelenke a polovini je ulozak prosiven unutar (ovo je  2u1). 
Bas sam zadovoljna, izdrze dva - tri sata a nocu joj stavljam i 1 tetru.
Cim mi se digitalac vrati kuci (ispao mi iz ruke, pa je kod dr-a   :Rolling Eyes:  ), uslikat cu moju ljepusku u pelenama.

----------

